# The Use of SARMs During Steroid Cycles or PCT



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2019)

*The Use of SARMs During Steroid Cycles or PCT*

*Question:* ?How should I incorporate SARMs (selective androgen receptor modulators) into my steroid cycle or into PCT??

*Answer:* You should not do so.

Various authors in the scientific literature have tried to make it appear that in contrast to anabolic steroids, SARMs somehow will have an improved side effect profile or an increase in dissociation between anabolic and androgenic effects. But other than in the regard of liver toxicity with oral use, where most oral anabolic steroids have an issue and the SARMs do not, the evidence isn?t there. There isn?t even a reasonable argument as to how they might offer an improvement.

In my opinion, the only difference between these compounds and anabolic steroids is in a structural feature that makes no difference to the user but apparently makes a difference to society, namely whether the compound has a steroid skeleton or not.

You could call them politically correct androgens that have had the socially-unacceptable word ?steroid? removed from them.

And that?s it.

That really is no reason to include them in an anabolic steroid cycle, nor is there any other reason.

There?s even less reason to include them in PCT, as they are suppressive of LH production.


----------

